# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Flying Dragons in Heaven



## michaelkoh (Dec 30, 2004)

Check the following link out

http://www.arofanatics.com/members/michaelkoh/flyingdragonsinheaven1103/

[This message was edited by michaelkoh on Tue November 11 2003 at 08:52 AM.]


----------



## michaelkoh (Dec 30, 2004)

Check the following link out

http://www.arofanatics.com/members/michaelkoh/flyingdragonsinheaven1103/

[This message was edited by michaelkoh on Tue November 11 2003 at 08:52 AM.]


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

That is really cool. Nice title you gave it too. Don't they fight with each other? Sorry I have zero knowledge of Arowanas.

Mike
http://fish.silver-fox.us


----------



## ScottH. (May 13, 2004)

This has to be one of the coolest tanks that I have ever seen. 
How big of a tank is that? And how big will those arowanas get?

My goal is a sea of green.


----------



## michaelkoh (Dec 30, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by convicted_convict:
> This has to be one of the coolest tanks that I have ever seen.
> ...


The tank is 6ftx2ftx2ft. The fish can grow up to 2ft.


----------



## michaelkoh (Dec 30, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by mm12463:
> That is really cool. Nice title you gave it too. Don't they fight with each other? Sorry I have zero knowledge of Arowanas.
> ...


http://fish.silver-fox.us
[/QUOTE]

They do... but not till death... the trick is to put them together when they are very young... like 4 inches.. and at one time. This will prevent them from staging their own territories. As they grow older about 12 inches.. they will stop fighting. I believe the tall leaves would also calm then down or at least provide shelter for them to hide. Look at my last image in Flying Dragon.. Hidden Dragon.


----------



## Slappy (Mar 2, 2003)

Man...that tank is freaking awesome. I love it.

----------------------------
Fish Slapping Extraordinaire


----------

